# Hornets Draft discussion Picks #9 + #24



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Cleveland's improbable draft win means that we get Detroit's pick, which had been top 8 protected. We will also have Portland's pick. So we select 9th and 24th overall.

I am pretty much ready to take the best player available. We need guys who can shoot plain and simple. The team played great defense and did a great job of taking care of the ball last year, but you have to be able to score.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm interested to see what the Hornets do. They have a real opportunity to make major upgrades. 

I think they need perimeter shooting from the wing, a backup point guard, and a power forward. I like McRoberts, but I view him more as a backup. I don't trust Zeller either.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Diable said:


> We need guys who can shoot plain and simple.


And Doug McDermott will likely be sitting there when they pick at 9... but he's got a little of that Adam Morrison bust potential. It will be interesting to see if they can lay off.

Othewise, it would probably be a reach to go Rodney Hood that early. I think he's going to fall... but not all the way down to 24. T.J. Warren and C.J. Wilcox are options at that 24th spot if they go PF at 9.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

You were the real big winners of the night behind Cleveland. 

Next year this team is going to be pretty dangerous.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Othewise, it would probably be a reach to go Rodney Hood that early. I think he's going to fall... but not all the way down to 24. T.J. Warren and C.J. Wilcox are options at that 24th spot if they go PF at 9.


I agree Hood is considered a bit of a reach, but I like him a lot for this team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hood is a rather poor defensive player. If you got him at 24 that'd be incredible, but at 9 there will probably be someone better there. It could be the Croatian, not really sure how good he is though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Happy to see the Hornets moniker and colours back where they belong.

You guys could use a shooter or a PF. 

MGK really needs to make the leap.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Dario Saric is somebody I could see helping this squad. Plug him in at PF, let him be a quality secondary ballhandler (which would be a major boon), he has some shooting ability, and seems to have high basketball IQ by all accounts.


----------



## KFitz14 (Jun 3, 2014)

If they keep both picks I'm thinking Stauskas at 9 and then the best forward available at 24. Stauskas gives them a much needed shooter and secondary ball handler. His defense sucks but that can be worked on. Even if it doesn't improve, at least he can be a deadly shooter off the bench.

They could use help/depth at either forward spot, so there are plenty of options at 24. If they keep McRoberts they might go for another wing (I have a feeling they take Glenn Robinson III).

I don't think they will take a PF at 9 (unless someone like Vonleh falls then maybe they think about it) because they like McRoberts too much and I don't think they will give up on Zeller that quickly...he came on at the end of the year even if he struggled against the Heat.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

KFitz14 said:


> I don't think they will take a PF at 9 (unless someone like Vonleh falls then maybe they think about it) because they like McRoberts too much and I don't think they will give up on Zeller that quickly...he came on at the end of the year even if he struggled against the Heat.


Saric could certainly fill that McRoberts role. He's every bit as good a passer and a better defender already. If the reports are true about him only wanting to play for the Celtics or Lakers, though, I guess he's out. Can't take that risk at 9. Might be another Fran Vasquez situation.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/20...te-hornets-have-to-up-their.html#.U5S2GCguKLB

I guess Bonnell is saying we need to improve our offense, seems he could have just come out and said that tbh. I mean we have Big Al and a second option who shot under 40%, not much scoring ability aside from the two of them. It's pretty obvious that we should be drafting guys who can make buckets.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Trade down and pick up Stauskas.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Trade down and pick up Stauskas.


Is #9 too early for Stauskas?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Is #9 too early for Stauskas?


No, but you could probably move to 12 and still pick him up, and you might get something in return. Even moving to 10 and getting another 2nd rounder from the 76ers.


----------

